

Show HN: I Build Interactive Meditation Technology - CassiusCook
http://www.sparqlabyrinth.com

======
tucif
When you say "walk the projected pattern", do you mean following the path on
the touchscreen with a finger, or actually walking around with a guide on the
screen that tells you how to move?

------
incision
Sounds interesting. Needs a demo.

Pretty sure I'm not alone in being unwilling to give up my email without
seeing what's on offer.

